# Turbo Options



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Right now im trying to figure out what turbo I will eventually go with. I would like to be able to make 300 whp. I also need a turbo that doesnt have much lag for autox. The three turbo's im considering are a T28, a T3 super 60, or a T3/TO4E 50 trim. The T28 might not be able to accomplish my power goals, but will probably have the least lag out of all of these. The T3 starts to get eneficient at 18psi, but its not THAT bad. I have heard that the compresser and turbine on this are not a great match, anyone have any info on this? The T3/TO4E I think would have the most lag, but also the highest power potental. One concern with this turbo is that at low rpm's (4k and below) and low boost, which I would be running on the street and definatly during autox, the engine is right on the surge line. Lots of people run these turbo's and apparently w/o surge, so I guess this is not a problem. Maybe I have done my math wrong or something. Ill try to scan in the compressor maps with the plots pointed on them to show you. FYI, the setup other then the turbo that I think ill run is this: DET longblock, FMIC (maybe forge), wiseco 9:1 forged pistons, protech manifold, 3 inch dp and exhaust (IF I can keep my A/C), greddy profec b, Tial wastegate, JWT ecu, and extrude honed turbine housing. So what are your guys opinion on what I should run? Also, what size injectors do I need to support 300 whp? TIA

-Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

larger turbo gives u the option for more power if u want it, and most likely u will.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

If you are going to autocross than a T25 will be best, however it will not support 300whp.

You'll need to decide how important autocrossing is to you. If that's your main thing than go with a T25. If you can compromise, I'd suggest a properly spec'd T28 but again it's pushing it to get 300whp.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

right a even the gt25 only pushes 31-35lbs/min, not enough to get 300whp. u could try using a larger ball bearing turbo.more $


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *If you are going to autocross than a T25 will be best, however it will not support 300whp.
> 
> You'll need to decide how important autocrossing is to you. If that's your main thing than go with a T25. If you can compromise, I'd suggest a properly spec'd T28 but again it's pushing it to get 300whp. *


Does anyone autox with somethink like a T3/TO4E 50 trim? I have heard that boost will start to build around 3000 rpms, and how often are you bellow 3k when autoxing? Almost never. The other problem is making to much hp to put to the ground. In that case, I figure I can just turn down the boost to maybe 6 psi or so. What do you guys think?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

You might also want to invest in a Quaife (expensive) or Phantom Grip or something along those lines for the tranny. The tranny is the weak link.

I believe the MSD 50lb/hr injectors will support 300whp with JWT or FTF Motorsports fuel rail and JWT reprogrammed ECU w/ 4-bar fuel program. 72lb/hr injectors may be overkill for your app. Don't forget about a 255lph fuel pump and Cobra MAF.

Also, IMO the Spearco FMIC is much more efficient than the Forge unit.

laterz...Jody (in the overkill category)


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Spearco is alot more too!! lol. Maybe Id upgrade later. The forge unit is only 330 shipped. I would cyro and shot pean the gears, weld the case, and probably upgrade to the nismo vlsd. So does anyone here run a T3/TO4E 50 trim?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

mpg9999 said:


> *Spearco is alot more too!! lol.*


True. Unfortunately, I've discovered a harsh reality over the years: you really do get what you pay for!

laterz...Jody


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i prefer the PWR cores
http://www.pwr.com.au/intercoolers.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

what do the pwr's cost?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what application are u looking for? b14?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

yes i have a 97 200sx se-r?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

they are about $600.00 for a 28*8*3


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Is that 28" without endtanks?


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, the Garrett GT25 can easliy support 350-400 whp. It is a ball bearing unit so spool will be awesome. It has a T28 turbine side; the exact same specs as the GTiR T28 and it has a T04S compressor which can flow 44 lb/min of air. 
http://www.store.yahoo.com/sr20performance/gargt86ar.html

There are (3) variations of the GT25. (1) is a true T25 Ball bearing unit very similar to the Avenir T25 and then (2) others like the one I mentioned above. They require an external wastegate and can fit onto a modified GTiR manifold.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the actual size of the core is 26*8*2.75 without endtanks.

the smaller t25 i was referring to has the 60 trim T3 comp wheel.


----------

